# seafoam....?



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

so i've been reading on this forum along with some others about seafoaming the goat. mine has roughly 30,000 miles on it. i was thinkin about doin the 3 step process the third to include sucking it in through the vacuum on the throttle body. is this a bad idea? 

some friends at work thinks it's stupid to "fix somethin that's not broke". to a certain extent i agree.

the only thing i'm afraid of is 1. either using oil after i do this, or 2. doesn't stop smoking. 

any suggestions? 

btw i know there are plenty of posts about this but wanted an opinion on my situation.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I have not done this myself but after reading this How To Seafoam Your Car - LS1TECH it sounds like good preventative maintenance


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've used Seafoam in the past to decarbonize but on older cars with considerably more miles than you mention. I'm not certain you'd really need it yet on a modern engine with only 30K on the clock. You might do better at this point with the ocassional use some type of in-tank additive.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

HP11 said:


> I've used Seafoam in the past to decarbonize but on older cars with considerably more miles than you mention. I'm not certain you'd really need it yet on a modern engine with only 30K on the clock. You might do better at this point with the ocassional use some type of in-tank additive.


:agree Maybe when you get closer to 100k your engine may benefit more from a seafoam treatment. I've used it with good results on several of my older cars. It smoothed out the idle on my 97 Tahoe when I treated it. It's kind of entertaining watching all the smoke that results from it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I use it on my lawnmower at the end of every season. I don't think it'll hurt anything, however, Deep Creep is easier to use... its SeaFoam in an aerosol spray can. The smoke usually dissipates in 30-60 seconds. My method is always dumping it down the carb (or in this case, throttle body) until it quits, then leave it sit for like a minute before starting it again.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't do it. Not worth it on a new motor.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

They also have the can that you put half in the gas tank and half in the oil. I have done it to all of my cars and it works great.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I just used it on my '86 XL250R dirtbike which had been sitting in the garage for five years, and it runs better now than it did back in the day... took out alot of the hesitation. Boy does that smoke stink.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I just used it on my '86 XL250R dirtbike which had been sitting in the garage for five years, and it runs better now than it did back in the day... took out alot of the hesitation. Boy does that smoke stink.


lol yeah dont take a whiff of it. Its not plesent.:lol:


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I put a catch can on my car a week ago and checked it today, and there was a little oil already in there. Thats enough for me to know I am gonna do a seafoam. The car has 22,000 miles with no can, i am sure there will be some residue to get rid of! 

LS motors have a nasty habit of sucking oil in through the PCV setup. I think the longer you wait, the dirtier your intake will get. IMO


----------

